# Nokia N97 mini



## follower of krazzy (Nov 17, 2009)

i went to nokia store to enquire about nokia N97 mini...they told me it will arive in india next week approx...and it will cost around...30K.

Any information about this handset...m waiting to buy this phone.


----------



## digitalkrish (Nov 17, 2009)

I 2 m waiting for the this phone 2 arrive in India as my friend abroad is using it n he has found this phone amazing , bt hv heard dt this phone will not deal with kinetic scrolling.. is it true?? Any 1 with this information??


----------



## follower of krazzy (Nov 17, 2009)

I found an interesting video of Nokia N97 Mini, that's showing kinetic scrolling in the music player as well as song search and scroll by letter, internal memory, keyboard functionality,etc...

[youtube]oMpsNyDOIeA[/youtube]


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2009)

According to techtree.com it wil cost 30k
*www.techtree.com/India/News/Nokia_N97_Mini_Arrives_in_India/551-107525-893.html

but the street price may differ


----------



## talwar (Nov 17, 2009)

N97 is priced aroung 27k.. How do the "cheap" sibling is priced @ 30k.. very wrong move Nokia... It should be priced @ 20-22K max...(@ samsung Jet price).. anyway Nokia.. we see this tumbling down to this 2 months later.. untill then ho-haim..(and good luck to those order pre booking) 



sujoyp said:


> According to techtree.com it wil cost 30k
> *www.techtree.com/India/News/Nokia_N97_Mini_Arrives_in_India/551-107525-893.html
> 
> but the street price may differ


----------



## ankur10 (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont think anyone will opt for Nokia N97 mini jst because of its small size. My N97 rocks!!


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Glad to see the new Nokia n97 mini with new revised price may be its around 24K and added functionality…


----------



## kelly (Nov 17, 2009)

After using so many nokia phones i have felt that all of dem suffer frm same OS.. There is nothing new in Nokia phones dse dayz. Hope Nokia N97 mini offers something new!


----------



## ziha786 (Nov 18, 2009)

What about Lifecasting is it working in N97 mini.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Nov 18, 2009)

I found an interesting video to unboxing Nokia N97 mini

[youtube]IrAXdjHrw7g[/youtube]


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, Lifecasting will probably be made available with the mini. Its a cool conecpt, real time updation of your social networking!

Cheers!


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 19, 2009)

Tried the N97 Mini at the Nokia Launch Event in Mumbai yesterday. Had got an invite to attend the event 

The N97 Mini definitely feels much better than the N97. Its very sleek & feels nice & solid in hands.

My only disappointment was lack of stylus (screen being resistive) & no option of Full QWERTY touchscreen virtual keypad (I personally like tapping on the screen to type unlike many users who prefer physical QWERTY)


----------



## k4ce (Nov 19, 2009)

hmm ... waiting for maemo to come around ... cos s60v5 is dead ... my 5800 UI is not like touch OS is supposed to be ... prefer my 5320 to my 5800xm .. and nokia adamant enough not to customize it like touchflo or sense, its not going to be long before s60v5 is just a OS choice for low end devices ... 

i personally would buy the Omnia if I had the money over the n97 or even the n97 mini


----------



## sachin07 (Nov 20, 2009)

i m eagerly waiting for nokia n 97 mini to be available 4 purchase and i have talked to a nokia dealer and he has said that the n 97 mini will b available around 20-22k.......
hoping it to b a goodone


----------



## digitalkrish (Nov 20, 2009)

If v r getting a resistive screen i dnt think lack of stylus shd b an issue and v r getting a ful Qwerty keyboard with d new Nokia N97 Mini dn.. I went to Nokia Priority Dealer n saw a dummy of N97 mini there n found dt d keypad is very smooth n very cmfrtable 2 use.. 





nikeel said:


> Tried the N97 Mini at the Nokia Launch Event in Mumbai yesterday. Had got an invite to attend the event
> 
> The N97 Mini definitely feels much better than the N97. Its very sleek & feels nice & solid in hands.
> 
> My only disappointment was lack of stylus (screen being resistive) & no option of Full QWERTY touchscreen virtual keypad (I personally like tapping on the screen to type unlike many users who prefer physical QWERTY)


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Even I was present at the Nokia N97 Mini Launch event...the N97 Mini is definitely a fone to watch out for with all the optimizations and snappy UI..it even looks much sleeker and the palm fit kinds...good color choices as well..

So a thumbs up from me lukin at how the N97 performed 

Cheers!


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 24, 2009)

digitalkrish said:


> If v r getting a resistive screen i dnt think lack of stylus shd b an issue and v r getting a ful Qwerty keyboard with d new Nokia N97 Mini dn.. I went to Nokia Priority Dealer n saw a dummy of N97 mini there n found dt d keypad is very smooth n very cmfrtable 2 use..



Stylus works only on resistive screens & not on capacitative screens



sdmaverick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Even I was present at the Nokia N97 Mini Launch event



Guess we missed each other there


----------



## happy_b (Nov 24, 2009)

The Nokia n97 MINI is designed in a very stylish way.. The stainless steel accents n mechanism to tilt the screen is extremely wnderful.. Luking forward to life casting available with this phone..*www.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/nokia_n97_mini_hands-on_slashgear_14-540x413.jpg**dimensiones.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/504x_n97_shot_1_800.jpg


----------



## ankur10 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nokia N97 is nw in India.. I aldy gt ma N97 mini registerd at    *tinyurl.com/ycuk4er 
hurry n b in top 1000 registerers n get 100 songs of ur choice absltly free!!

Its time 2 register guyzz.. our wait for N97 mini is over nw!


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 26, 2009)

@Ankur

thnx for the link m8  I checked it up and registered yesterday night, so should receive a call from Nokia today 

Cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Nov 27, 2009)

@ Ankur
after registering N97 mini i got a call from nokia priority dealer...i want to see demo first but they told me there is no live demo...so is there any support if i want to see demo first on South Delhi.


----------



## georgerobinson (Nov 27, 2009)

@ziha786

I asked a priority dealer guy...he said the demo will be available around the launch date...though he wasnt sure


----------



## sdmaverick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys! Got a demo of the N97 Mini here in South Delhi yesterday...amazing fone this, the N97 Mini...

U can reserve it online at : *tinyurl.com/ycuk4er

Cheers!


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Nov 30, 2009)

@sdmaverick
Howzz ur experience bro?? Ws it better dn N97?? Features wise?? Did u find sumthing new in MINI??? Except small size n reduction in memory??


----------



## sdmaverick (Dec 1, 2009)

@rehan

howre u doing m8 Yep, the Mini is much much much better in terms of the response and the looks...when i tried out the device, it had some 100 odd songs and 3 movies on the device and must say that the fone response was indeed satisfactory...really liked the metallic back finish also 

Will be uploading a few pics shortly for all 

cheers!


----------



## Flipper13 (Dec 2, 2009)

even i went to nokia priority in greenpark, delhi and checked out the N97 mini. Looks to a promising device since they have addressed the faults in the classic n97. I might think buying it


----------



## sughreev (Dec 2, 2009)

what about price detail????is it available in market...how many colours available...


----------



## crapface (Dec 2, 2009)

I ws planning to buy a new N97 mini... Bt m a vry frequent user of yahoo messenger n al ma frnds are at Yahoo IM.. Wantd to knw does it has Nokia native im application? Which allows me configure the yahoo im ?


----------



## sandeepk (Dec 2, 2009)

So what is the price including taxes or without taxes? In Maharashtra Mobile phones have 12% VAT


----------



## digitalkrish (Dec 5, 2009)

@ crapface

Ya.. U cn configure your Yahoo IM in N97 mini.. It has an application called Fringe which has Yahoo Messenger support..


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Dec 5, 2009)

@ sandeep

The price in Delhi for N97 mini is 27999/-. U cn consult your nearest Nokia Priority Dealer for the exact price in your range..


----------



## sachin07 (Dec 6, 2009)

i have visited the npd n the n 97 mini was awesome but it is too pricy priced at 27k i think it shld have come down to 22k.


----------



## sdmaverick (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys, check out the initial impressions from Mark on the N97 Mini:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p_mD0J8u_8&feature=player_embedded

Cheers!


----------



## GERMZ (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey, check out what slashgear has to say about the mini as well...these guys have put a comprehensive review

*www.slashgear.com/nokia-n97-mini-review-2464327/


----------



## talwar (Dec 7, 2009)

Finally I got My N97 mini speculations about a more compact version of N97.As expected, it has more compact size, weight and smaller display than the N97,but its hardware is almost the same – 434MHz ARM11 processor, GPS,Wi-Fi and 3G functionality and the only hardware feature that´s been slashed on is the amount of built-in memory, from 32GB to 8GB.

*www.realgeek.com/blog/files/2009/09/nokia-97-mini.jpg

    I got These Accesories In the box-

The Nokia N97 mini, Charger, MicroUSB cable, Stereo headset, User guide, Software CD. 

The design is the smaller version of N97 but better quality and feels much more pleasing in your hand.To top it off, it´s more compact and carrying it about in the pocket of your trousers or jeans is by no means uncomfortable. 

The more compact size has led to a smaller display.It measures 3.2 inches (the N97 comes with a 3.5-inch one), but is also resistive,with native resolution of 360x640 pixels and supports 16 mln colors.It delivers pleasing images with saturated colors in artificial lighting conditions,but is rather mediocre in direct sunlight.Its 
sensitivity is normal and if you press harder, The proximity and light sensitivity sensors are above the screen again,along with the video call camera.The send and end keys are resistive and have retained the overall styling of the N97.I didn’t have any problems using them, because i didn’t encounter unregistered presses,the tactile feedback was pronounced all the time and they are properly backlit in the dark. 

  A side from them, there is a rather ordinary button that provides access to the main menu and task manager.It´s easy to use and its white backlighting acts as a blinking indicator for missed events.

The slider mechanism performs similarly to the one the N97 is equipped with.It´s quite tight and opens sharply, but closes slowly and smoothly.One of the differences to the N97 is the lack of D-Pad built into the QWERTY keyboard and i liked that.Despite the smaller dimensions of the handset,the size of the keys remains the same and the space in between is more than enough to prevent erroneous pressing of two buttons at the same time. 

The keyboard allows for fast and error-free text entry,despite the the fact that keys lack enough travel and doesn’t feel pleasing to use.Anyway, I still like it better than the keyboard of Nokia´s flagship.
    There are no changes on either side of the handset alongside of the N97 and the only difference is that the volume rocker feels handier to press. 

  The back is similar to the N97 – the lower part is slightly raised and the phone doesn’t tilt to its side when set on flat surface. 
  Unfortunately, the 5-megapixel camera with Carl Zeiss Tessar optics and double LED flash seem to have parted ways with the sliding cover that would have protected it against scratches.


----------



## crapface (Dec 7, 2009)

@ talwar

Thanx for the info bro!! 
U dint get the pouch n stylus with it??
Is the camera of both N97 mini n N97 the same?
Is there any LED flash in it?? N is it scratchproof? N in what price did u get ur handset?


----------



## digitalkrish (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey people! M using 5800 currently!
Jst wanted to knw what is the difference in the screen response of N97 mini, N97 n my 5800??


----------



## ankur10 (Dec 7, 2009)

Some good apps needed for my new N97 mini.. Cn any 1 recommend some good n useful apps for my phone? n frm where 2 download?


----------



## BIGGIE (Dec 7, 2009)

@talwar

Is screen big enough for web browsing???? N how ws ur experience using gps??


----------



## talwar (Dec 7, 2009)

Didn't get Pouch and Stylus...and the camera is same as N97(5MP)....with dual LED flash...also there is no camera cover for camera lens....and the price is 27,999/-



crapface said:


> @ talwar
> 
> Thanx for the info bro!!
> U dint get the pouch n stylus with it??
> ...


----------



## sughreev (Dec 7, 2009)

You can download Some interesting apps from *store.ovi.com/
for n97 mini...



ankur10 said:


> Some good apps needed for my new N97 mini.. Cn any 1 recommend some good n useful apps for my phone? n frm where 2 download?


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 7, 2009)

Camera on both is same with dual led flash setup. Ur losing screen size , 32 gb inbuilt memory, bigger battery and fm transmitter with N97 mini. But I still think its a lot better than problem ladden N97 ..


----------



## sdmaverick (Dec 8, 2009)

In my honest opinion, the Mini feels much better in the hand, earlier had a lot of issues with the N97 slipping out of the grasp. Its of manageable size and also screen of 3.2 inches is good enough for viewing for me...much sleeker and faster bcoz of the 8gb space instead of the 32gb...


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Dec 10, 2009)

@ Talwar
Nice Review...
but i want to know about Firmware which is working in N97 mini...Is it the same one that was used for n97???


----------



## talwar (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes there is the same firmware works in N97 mini...called version 10.x.xx.




Dr. James D'selva said:


> @ Talwar
> Nice Review...
> but i want to know about Firmware which is working in N97 mini...Is it the same one that was used for n97???


----------



## Flipper13 (Dec 16, 2009)

rehan_mahmood said:


> @ sandeep
> 
> The price in Delhi for N97 mini is 27999/-. U cn consult your nearest Nokia Priority Dealer for the exact price in your range..



 hey I've got N97 mini for just 23520/- n I'm lovin it!!!!
  *tinyurl.com/ycuk4er


----------



## desuza.jony (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there any drawback of n97 mini...if we compare with N97.... 




yogi7272 said:


> Camera on both is same with dual led flash setup. Ur losing screen size , 32 gb inbuilt memory, bigger battery and fm transmitter with N97 mini. But I still think its a lot better than problem ladden N97 ..


----------



## sughreev (Dec 17, 2009)

I think its really nice phone and much better in performance in compare to N97....also i used some apps in this phone no issues UI is fast and application is nice
CNN Video CNN Video gives 2 min per hour ‘World News’ as global news update.There will be access to extensive weather services, inclusion of a 5 day forecast, air travel delay news.​
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1535/4c81d307e95a4128bdd9c752551b5673.jpg

     *media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1535/4e1caa24834e4308b67513138c8ccad3.jpg

     *media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1535/4b92fdc74ea948d6832c87bac23f3966.jpg


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Dec 18, 2009)

desuza.jony said:


> Is there any drawback of n97 mini...if we compare with N97....


 
Not really, The N97 Mini's basically the same device with more stable software and a more premium feel with more metals used.
Instead of 32GB on the Original, you have 8Gb on the Mini, and a slightly smaller screen and size. 
That's about it  Hope that helps.


----------



## ziha786 (Dec 19, 2009)

Inbuilt kinetic scrolling...



rahul.singh4563 said:


> Not really, The N97 Mini's basically the same device with more stable software and a more premium feel with more metals used.
> Instead of 32GB on the Original, you have 8Gb on the Mini, and a slightly smaller screen and size.
> That's about it  Hope that helps.


----------



## prithivi (Dec 19, 2009)

guys think no video calling in mini check it


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Dec 21, 2009)

i checked out on nokia site there is update on specification section about video calling on N97mini...
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1551/69d2f4cfd23d484c88abbc004dc8a205.jpg



prithivi said:


> guys think no video calling in mini check it


----------



## kelly (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone know how u charge the N97 mini via the USB/PC................


----------



## digitalkrish (Dec 23, 2009)

Nokia N97 mini price dropped! It is available for 24999/- nw..


----------



## desuza.jony (Dec 23, 2009)

One of the things we miss on a lot of newer Nokia handsets is the inclusions of a torch. Nokia may have forgotten about adding this function to its devices but it seems a fondly remembered app. So, this third-party tool brings light to where there once wasn’t any. It uses the Nokia N97 mini Flashto maximum effect.

*i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn80/vipin_786_album/phonetorch.jpg

Download


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 24, 2009)

checked N97 mini in person today in a store. oh boy ! this is one gorgeous looking device . Best built nseries ever . ever.


----------



## anujsoni (Dec 24, 2009)

When i view my contact list, there is no option just to view the number. I mean if i want to write down a number i have to edit it each time to see the number. Any solution to this?


----------



## georgerobinson (Dec 24, 2009)

anujsoni said:


> When i view my contact list, there is no option just to view the number. I mean if i want to write down a number i have to edit it each time to see the number. Any solution to this?



Just click on right side icon you can see below the time bar to view number....no need to edit number....
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1564/1abbe242d8ef42dd89851d80fc70f3e7.jpg


----------



## kelly (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking for twitter application on my mini???want to share my status through my mobile on twitter...


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 25, 2009)

kelly said:


> Looking for twitter application on my mini???want to share my status through my mobile on twitter...





Gravity
Gravity
Gravity
Gravity
Gravity
Gravity
Gravity
Gravity
Gravity
tweets60
yeah , gravity is THAT good.


----------



## ziha786 (Dec 28, 2009)

Download Gravity application from nokia ovi store...
*store.ovi.com/content/18477?clickSource=search




kelly said:


> Looking for twitter application on my mini???want to share my status through my mobile on twitter...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Dec 28, 2009)

kelly said:


> Looking for twitter application on my mini???want to share my status through my mobile on twitter...




you can also use twitter application for mobile....with fully functionality...download from ovi store.... 
*store.ovi.com/content/7593?clickSource=search
*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/TW_192x192P.jpg?fid=A0D63WVPIGVKTK


----------



## priyankjn (Dec 28, 2009)

i got a Mini recently.. and I seem to like it in the first go. its a decent touch phone with kinetic scrolling now on. i like the hing of the slider.. makes browsing, typing more convenient. Checking it out currently 



here are some pics 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1579/0ddfe0cf8e1f489893da6d5578c50287.jpg


*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1579/381be0a4e2684883ae649b93a6e7f976.jpg

The volume key on top and the capture key below for photographs.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1579/992377d8f33e4408a544d8b66f9019b9.jpg

Charging and USB port and the keyguard used for unlocking. 
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1579/d0baa996ee3d457ea5ad6e6bbf12471f.jpg


----------



## crapface (Dec 29, 2009)

@priyank
I 2 m planning to buy a new N97 Mini.. Before that can u please tel me how is the camera of N97 mini and wat about its battery backup?


----------



## anujsoni (Dec 30, 2009)

@ crap face

My Mini has 5MP camera, dual flash, autofocus and Carl Zeiss optics which is similar to its older version N97.. 
I found the image quality quite decent and also it records videos at decent frame rate.. 
Moreover, the surround is metal and the lens and flash recessed, so there is little risk of direct damage.
N as far as battery back up is concerned, it is great..


----------



## crapface (Dec 30, 2009)

anujsoni said:


> @ crap face
> 
> My Mini has 5MP camera, dual flash, autofocus and Carl Zeiss optics which is similar to its older version N97..
> I found the image quality quite decent and also it records videos at decent frame rate..
> ...



I am a big music freak.. I jst love my muzik.. How much is the music playback and video playback time in N97 mini?? How is the sound quality on head phones??


----------



## anujsoni (Dec 30, 2009)

crapface said:


> I am a big music freak.. I jst love my muzik.. How much is the music playback and video playback time in N97 mini?? How is the sound quality on head phones??



I just love my music on N97 mini... Mine has been superb through the earpiece, and the speakerphone is very loud, clear and crisp. I'm definitely impressed compared to the original, the N96, and the E75....
And Music play back time is 28 hrs man, more than a day , and i dont think u can put on ur headphones for a whole day, ryt? 
And as far as video playback time is concerned it is 3.5 hrs, i usually watch all ma movies in it..


----------



## crapface (Dec 30, 2009)

@ anujsoni

Thanx for the info mate.. Will be buying it soon!!
Cheers!


----------



## digitalkrish (Dec 30, 2009)

Had fun playing with thiis application on my new mini.. I came to know all their wishes n resolutions for new year 2010..  Secretly..

*store.ovi.com/content/22957


----------



## kelly (Jan 2, 2010)

I own a N97 mini... Has any one found the option for simulating the navigation maps??


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 4, 2010)

kelly said:


> I own a N97 mini... Has any one found the option for simulating the navigation maps??


 Here is what u can do.. Save the location, step out of Ovi Maps, go to Location, Landmarks, Show Route (2x), Options, Simulate. It would be nice if this was more easily accessible. For example, while in drive navigation, an option to switch to simulate mode would be nice.


----------



## ankur10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Using GPS on Mini is quite easy and comfortable.. Also read a review on this..
*zomgitscj.com/gps-on-the-nokia-n97-mini/

Cheers!


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Jan 5, 2010)

I transferred a song in my memory card through my PC... but no matter how i search still cannot find..
but when i wanna select ringtone, can find it under sound clip.
Help?


----------



## happy_b (Jan 5, 2010)

The camera button i press half then sometime gt green colour auto focus but sometime gt red colour. May i know what it means???


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 5, 2010)

happy_b said:


> The camera button i press half then sometime gt green colour auto focus but sometime gt red colour. May i know what it means???



Green color means it has focused and is ready for you to photograph it, and red means auto focusing failed, but you can still take the shot, not focused(blurr image)

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




rehan_mahmood said:


> I transferred a song in my memory card through my PC... but no matter how i search still cannot find..
> but when i wanna select ringtone, can find it under sound clip.
> Help?



Ohhh.. You have to go to Menu>Music>Music Library>Option>Refresh library every time you add new songs into your phone, be it into the mass memory or micro SD.


----------



## georgelucy (Jan 5, 2010)

ankur10 said:


> Using GPS on Mini is quite easy and comfortable.. Also read a review on this..
> *zomgitscj.com/gps-on-the-nokia-n97-mini/
> 
> Cheers!




How to plan a route???


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 6, 2010)

georgelucy said:


> How to plan a route???



Here is what u can do..
Maps>option>search>option add route point>from >option>show route> starts driving


----------



## georgelucy (Jan 6, 2010)

digitalkrish said:


> Here is what u can do..
> Maps>option>search>option add route point>from >option>show route> starts driving




Thanks digitalkrish....
but i dont have india maps on my phones....how to download india maps...


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Jan 7, 2010)

How to see msgs on groups in N97 mini????


----------



## kelly (Jan 7, 2010)

mohitsuri50 said:


> How to see msgs on groups in N97 mini????





Menu>Messaging>Option>Settings>Other>Show msgs in groups.....


----------



## BIGGIE (Jan 7, 2010)

No sounds in Mini demo games and DJ tour Mix.. Real player and other basic functions working fine..


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 8, 2010)

BIGGIE said:


> No sounds in Mini demo games and DJ tour Mix.. Real player and other basic functions working fine..




m also using the same but no problem at all....


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 8, 2010)

BIGGIE said:


> No sounds in Mini demo games and DJ tour Mix.. Real player and other basic functions working fine..


Go to game options>> sound.. May be there is a problem.. Hope u haven't turned ur silent profile on..


----------



## ankur10 (Jan 9, 2010)

Got my N97 Mini today.. I really enjoy using it much better than the big bro despite loosing the FM Transmitter and having only 8GB vs 32GB. It's more pocketable, the keypads were rearranged to a more suitable configuration, and best of all, COPY & PASTE is now available via the SHIFT key!


----------



## sughreev (Jan 11, 2010)

How to connect a Bluetooth Headset with my N97 mini...


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Jan 11, 2010)

When I put the provided headphones into the phone it played the music really well through them but when I tried to use the buttons on the headphones like skip, play/pause and volume none of them worked. Help Much appreciated.


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 11, 2010)

hardeepsingh12 said:


> When I put the provided headphones into the phone it played the music really well through them but when I tried to use the buttons on the headphones like skip, play/pause and volume none of them worked. Help Much appreciated.




Try your headset to other phone test if working or not as well conversely. Test another headset to ur phone ? If ur headset not working properly at another device might i conclude to replace ur headset if still cover warranty, if ur with new headset not working properly in your device, and after u try with another phone any more and it has working properly.


----------



## happy_b (Jan 12, 2010)

I just bought my N97 mini about a week ago and I can't find the utility program for screen shot. Any Help??


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 12, 2010)

happy_b said:


> I just bought my N97 mini about a week ago and I can't find the utility program for screen shot. Any Help??


Hey happy, you can try this..
*nokia-n97-software.smartphoneware.com/screen_snap.php


----------



## talwar (Jan 12, 2010)

happy_b said:


> I just bought my N97 mini about a week ago and I can't find the utility program for screen shot. Any Help??




Also try mobile screen capture...


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 12, 2010)

Is there any photoshop application on phone for edit images using phone....


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 14, 2010)

Tried an application called 'BAMBUSER' from ovi store today on my n97 mini.. Found it a nice application for live video sharing.. I used it via wi-fi.. Anything that i recorded from my phone was displayed live on *www.bambuser.com
The registration process was very easy and i also shared some videos on my facebook, twitter account... 
*store.ovi.com/content/4626/reviews?&page=2#/content/4626/reviews?fragment=1&page=7

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1652/c06d254a20d64686ab63043f563e6817.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1652/e9c64ceb9c4b44ed9ca2da4cf82ef761.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1652/ef935a40231348b6835fc863b31fc355.jpg


**media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1652/c06d254a20d64686ab63043f563e6817.jpg
**media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1652/e9c64ceb9c4b44ed9ca2da4cf82ef761.jpg
**media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1652/ef935a40231348b6835fc863b31fc355.jpg


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 14, 2010)

@ digitalkrrish
nice apps but how you download this application m not able to download on ma phone..


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 15, 2010)

pawankhanna said:


> @ digitalkrrish
> nice apps but how you download this application m not able to download on ma phone..


I downloaded it from ovi store.. First i logged in it with my ovi mail account.. and when i opened the application page, there was an option to send it to a friend where i entered my number, and received the link directly on my Mini.. I opened the link and downloading startd...


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks its really a nice application....but can this save that recording on phone or mass storage....


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 16, 2010)

@pawankhanna

I tried it.. It was not stored on the phone for me...


----------



## talwar (Jan 18, 2010)

There is both option to save recording on phone memory and mass memory too....just see call recorder settings...


----------



## kelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey anybody using mobile dictionary ??? I have a dictionary on my phone and i think its really a useful application.... i was translate my all Finnish word to English with the help of dictionary....
Try it you needs....

[youtube]DyPERPSf3bE[/youtube]


----------



## Firecaster (Jan 20, 2010)

i don't found the download link....how you download this application.


----------



## kelly (Jan 22, 2010)

Firecaster said:


> i don't found the download link....how you download this application.




Its available on Ovi Store, And its  free application...
*store.ovi.com/content/22123?clickSource=search


----------



## georgerobinson (Jan 22, 2010)

Khaleej Times News Paper For N97 mini:-
the khaleej times is a good paper and it is a newspaper based in dubai UAE i know this because i lived there and read it very good app just waiting for the gulf news app now!Khaleej means gulf. I think they mean Persian Gulf which is in middle east between Iran and UAE and some other countries.

Download From Nokia OVI Store
*store.ovi.com/content/20108

[youtube]XSxDOTWpaXM&[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 28, 2010)

georgerobinson said:


> Khaleej Times News Paper For N97 mini:-
> the khaleej times is a good paper and it is a newspaper based in dubai UAE i know this because i lived there and read it very good app just waiting for the gulf news app now!Khaleej means gulf. I think they mean Persian Gulf which is in middle east between Iran and UAE and some other countries.
> 
> Download From Nokia OVI Store
> *store.ovi.com/content/20108



Simple, yet rich and useful. Provides local UAE News, which is great. Need a bit more up to date News though


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 29, 2010)

I got the cool experience with mobile video...i watched lots of videos on N97 mini... play on full screen and stretch also...


----------



## talwar (Feb 1, 2010)

I think N97 mini is really impressive and i want to share a video review of this handset,i make some video calls with this phone and i think its best for video calling...really amazing experience....
[youtube]CUpqR1iNJt4[/youtube]


----------



## Firecaster (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys,
I am looking for N97 mini browsing experience...can i use phone browser for posting on thinkdigit forums...?????


----------



## desuza.jony (Feb 3, 2010)

Firecaster said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking for N97 mini browsing experience...can i use phone browser for posting on thinkdigit forums...?????





N97 mini is best phone for browsing with touch and QWERTY both....i always use opera browser....kinetic scrolling make simple to browser and easy to use with QWERTY keypad....so i think i give 4 out of 5 for browsing on this phone....


----------



## crapface (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking for N97 mini firmware improvement... is this a good firmware for me????


----------



## follower of krazzy (Feb 5, 2010)

crapface said:


> Looking for N97 mini firmware improvement... is this a good firmware for me????



See this for more information about new firmware...
*mobonoid.com/2010/02/new-firmware-v11-now-available-for-the-n97-mini/


----------



## desuza.jony (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice reviews on firmware...i was update my firmware and now my phone respond better and performance is good.


----------



## Firecaster (Feb 17, 2010)

Is there any way of free downloading any twitter cleints in my Nokia N97 mini. I have activated NOP(net on phone) via Airtel.


----------



## pawankhanna (Feb 19, 2010)

Firecaster said:


> Is there any way of free downloading any twitter cleints in my Nokia N97 mini. I have activated NOP(net on phone) via Airtel.


Download twitter client from ovi store its free.


----------



## sughreev (Feb 22, 2010)

I am running windows 7 with all updates etc.

I have the latest version of nokia Ovi Suite and the latest version of Nokia PC Suite.

I am reluctantly trying to get used to using ovi suite instead of PC ever since Nokia's update page seemed to suggest I should be using OVi suite with this phone.

Anyway bluetooth connection is working fine. I can do all syncs with everything on bluetooth.

USB connection is not, when the phone is connected, and I select PC Suite on the phone, the phone and PC then get stuck in a sort of loop where the PC is "installing drivers" and the phone keeps asking me to select PC Suite mode.  Occasionally I get an error message saying I am stuck in file transfer mode.

I have also tried this after going into settings and setting USB connection mode to PC SUITE only, with Don't Ask selected.


----------



## desuza.jony (Feb 23, 2010)

@ sughreev

Actually, the phone may not be the problem in your case but the device drivers on your PC, which has nothing to do with the phone. Go to your PC's control panel and check if you have Nokia Flashing Driver (or something like that) installed. Then click ovi suite and repair installation. By the way, in your AV software, please add ovi suite to the white-list, other wise the AV will block the connections it makes.


----------



## donzeye (Feb 24, 2010)

Want to purchase a new leather cover for my N97 mini...any suggestion! which type cover suits for my phone.


----------



## kelly (Feb 25, 2010)

donzeye said:


> Want to purchase a new leather cover for my N97 mini...any suggestion! which type cover suits for my phone.



Buy a cover like E63 leather case....i like that....


----------



## sughreev (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking for home screen shortcuts....Available on N97 mini???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 26, 2010)

donzeye said:


> Want to purchase a new leather cover for my N97 mini...any suggestion! which type cover suits for my phone.


Try these from Capdase
*3.ly/4SI


----------



## romikhan57 (Mar 2, 2010)

sughreev said:


> Looking for home screen shortcuts....Available on N97 mini???



Yes the N97 mini comes with homescreen widgets , you can customise and place the music player , calendar etc on the homescreen.


----------



## pawankhanna (Mar 2, 2010)

@ sughreev
There 5 widgets on home screen....and you can change them with your own personal usage.


----------



## crapface (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guy's M on N97mini firmware version 11.0.45.... which firmware you are using currently????


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Mar 8, 2010)

crapface said:


> Hey guy's M on N97mini firmware version 11.0.45.... which firmware you are using currently????



   I am on the same firmware there is no new firmware after that.


----------



## desuza.jony (Mar 10, 2010)

Get FREE Drive and Walk navigation with voice guidance with ovi maps. Also includes free local weather, events nearby, and travel guides from Lonely Planet and Michelin. Operator data charges may apply.

*store.ovi.com/content/23045


----------



## sughreev (Mar 11, 2010)

Any Price Update of this Phone.... How much its costing in these days.


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2010)

I just ask to a mobile store they give in just Rs. 22,989/-....


----------



## donzeye (Mar 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried maps 3.03????


----------



## PraKs (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for price.


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Mar 25, 2010)

donzeye said:


> Has anyone tried maps 3.03????



i am using ovi maps 3.03 its really nice and you can sync your maps with pc. here i want to see you a demo video for ovi maps. 

[youtube]2LWcnMUQkcE[/youtube]


----------



## pawankhanna (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow! nice to see the maps 3.03 demo...can i save my route on ovi maps.


----------



## donzeye (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes you can save route on ovi maps.


----------



## pawankhanna (Mar 29, 2010)

I always sync my maps with ovi maps...its easy to go and easy to upload on facebook.


----------



## kwimp (Apr 8, 2010)

Any firmware update of N97 mini.


----------



## desuza.jony (Apr 12, 2010)

There is no firmware available for N97 mini....have you facing any problem with your phone....


----------



## kwimp (Apr 13, 2010)

Before sometime i am facing the hanging problem...then i was formatted my phone now its working fine...


----------



## pawankhanna (Apr 16, 2010)

really the mobile is looking so nice. The picture clarity n memory  capacity of the mobile luks extra ordinary. no words to describe the  nokia menu user n speed is really amazing.The mobile cost is also  reasonable one. N97 mini mst b a nice phne to use.


----------



## donzeye (Apr 22, 2010)

I am planning to buy a new cell phone. My budget is  upto 25k and I am looking for smartphone which should be touchscreen. I  have gone through few models of Nokia, HTC, Acer and Blackberry Storm but can't  figure out the best option.


----------



## georgelucy (Apr 27, 2010)

i can suggest 3, Acer Liquid,HTC Hero and BlackBerry  Storm2.And if i have to choose i would choose Acer Liquid. It has set  quite a benchmark when it comes to graphics(good for playing games  etc).But Hero is also good.(HTC Flagship).


----------



## kelly (Apr 28, 2010)

You can go for Nokia E72 or N97 mini...that are good options in this range...


----------



## donzeye (Apr 29, 2010)

N97 mini looks very good, I liked it very much. I gonna buy this one  soon because I think I can afford this phone. I am very glad that I got  information on this forum. I am thankful to all members for  information.


----------



## crapface (May 4, 2010)

How to hide clock widget from home screen...i want my home screen clear...


----------



## pawankhanna (May 7, 2010)

@crapface
you cant remove clock widget from home screen....its not available on options....


----------



## talwar (May 20, 2010)

I just going for inquiring about new nokia phones to my dealer...he told me that nokia N97 mini comes with car kit...then i see a review about that on Zomgitsch.com
*zomgitscj.com/nokia-holder-easy-mount-hh-20-and-cr-116-a-quick-review/


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 20, 2010)

i heard battery backup of n97mini is poor. Is that true?


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 20, 2010)

^^ If you are a reasonably heavy internet user, then battery backup is indeed poor.


----------

